# How Do I Adjust The S-steel Seiko Bracelet?



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

It's too big at present. How do I make it smaller? Is there an online guide anywhere? Or should I take it to a jeweller?

It's a diver btw.

Thanks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Adam Thirnis said:


> It's too big at present. How do I make it smaller? Is there an online guide anywhere? Or should I take it to a jeweller?
> 
> It's a diver btw.
> 
> ...


I`ve sent a PM which is suitable if its a monster otherwise it may be worth investing in one of Roy`s bracelet Pin removal tools see here....

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Tools.html

Hope this info is of use


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Welcome, Adam.

Here is another link you may find useful.

http://www.webjeweller.com/jewellery/removelinks.shtml


----------



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I think I'd better take it to the jewellers to avoid destroying half the bracelet.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

All jewellers are not created equal. Make sure you entrust it to a competent one.

Someone who specializes in watch repair/restoration may be a better choice.


----------

